# Citrus Shawl



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I posted this in photos. I'm learning to write patterns so please feel free to PM me if you have questions.

Cathy


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## GrannyakaGG (Dec 3, 2012)

That is so pretty. Wonderful work.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank You!!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking time to do this. I just love the design.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely! Thank you.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

The colours you used, Cathy, are so yummy. Thanks for sharing your lovely design. It is saved for future knitting.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful !

Curses! I thought I had a crochet pattern to love.

Oh well, the KNITTERS will go wild over this!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

DHobbit said:


> Beautiful !
> 
> Curses! I thought I had a crochet pattern to love.
> 
> ...


Yes! We are going WILD! Hear the roar?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wonderful, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl,love all the colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks so much.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty. I love the choice of colors, so bright and summery. Thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Sooooo pretty! Saving!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not really in to shawls but this pattern I am saving-beautiful


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you, it is very pretty, am putting it on my to do list.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. I've saved it and hope one day to feel confident enough to try it.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Absolutely lovely! Great job!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

How clever to design such a complicated looking shawl. It would brighten up a dull grey day here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Very pretty-- great colors-- nice use of design. Wish it was crescent or half-circle because I don't wear triangles. Fast trip to bathroom that ended in a wet tail cured me of triangles!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I think I found my next project, thank you.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

The shawl looks good. There is enough patterning to keeps one's interest but not too complicated. Well done!


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful happy colors. Loved the pattern and hope to try it. Liked the way the pattern was written.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

nice colors, looks great, thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pattern! One that I will definitely try and I like your choice of colours.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Colors make you think of summer!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yummy. I would like that pattern in a vest.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful. You wrote it very well.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks, I have just downloaded this one. How generous of you!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty work!


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

Very pretty shawl and a nicely written pattern. I am going to make this pronto. Thanks.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing! It won't be long before we see a parade of these.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh thank you,Cathy! I saw this yesterday and wished for the pattern. It is so pretty and I'm adding my voice to the roar of knitters going wild over it.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful job and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Great colors and superlative work,,, and a pleasing pattern. Kudos !!!!!! 
Smile


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

So lovely. Thanks many times over for the pattern.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Ooooh. Those are my happy colors. Love it.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for a beautiful project.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful.....thank you for sharing


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very pretty! The colors are so warm and pleasing together.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you! So gorgeous


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

VERY pretty and perfect for summer!
thank you for sharing your pattern with us!
:thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful. You are very talented and generous. Thanks so much


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

Very Nice! Thank you!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH for taking the time to write out the pattern and for your generosity in sharing it with us. I was so hopeful that you would do it and so appreciative that you did! QUESTION: What weight yarn and what size needles did you use?


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Cathy, your shawl is gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm going to find yarn and cast this on in the next couple of days! Thanks!

One question - what weight is the yarn you used? I saw that you listed what brand yarn, but need to know so I can adjust if needed for a fingering.


----------



## cbnerak (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like rainbow sherbet - very summery.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOVED your shawl at first glance when you originally posted. What a wonderful surprise this morning!

Thanks very much for the beautifully presented pattern (you may be new at writing patterns, but it certainly doesn't show!). Very professional.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I'm going to find yarn and cast this on in the next couple of days! Thanks!
> 
> One question - what weight is the yarn you used? I saw that you listed what brand yarn, but need to know so I can adjust if needed for a fingering.


I would call it a worsted weight but Ravelry calls it bulky. It is cotton so it has those properties - heavy with not too much elasticity.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is very pretty. Thank you for the pattern. I read through it and it seems easy to understand.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I would call it a worsted weight but Ravelry calls it bulky. It is cotton so it has those properties - heavy with not too much elasticity.


Thanks for the info. It will probably be a shawlette in fingering.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

What a beauty! Love the colors and the design. Very nice.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Thanks for the info. It will probably be a shawlette in fingering.


I'm really honored to hear that from you. You do beautiful work and I really respect your knowledge!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I'm really honored to hear that from you. You do beautiful work and I really respect your knowledge!


Well thanks...I think this shawl is just gorgeous and I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I am impressed with the amount of thought and expertise you have incorporated in your pattern. I shows that you have read and knit a lot of patterns! A friend of mine writes patterns but has a lot of trouble, and I think it stems from not having knit other people's designs. Your shawl is beautiful and I look forward to seeing a lot of posts from people who have used your pattern.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I am impressed with the amount of thought and expertise you have incorporated in your pattern. I shows that you have read and knit a lot of patterns! A friend of mine writes patterns but has a lot of trouble, and I think it stems from not having knit other people's designs. Your shawl is beautiful and I look forward to seeing a lot of posts from people who have used your pattern.


Thank you. I try to include all the thinking behind things. For me the "why" is what makes things make sense.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful ! Thank you so much for sharing !


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't wait to buy the yarn for this. I have a question though-- when you say to knit the first and last two stitches and to slip the first stitch are you saying s1, k1 or s1, k2. Thank you


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> I can't wait to buy the yarn for this. I have a question though-- when you say to knit the first and last two stitches and to slip the first stitch are you saying s1, k1 or s1, k2. Thank you


sl1, k1

thanks!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you. Beautiful Shawl you designed.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your talent and project with us. I have this on my to do list. Have a happy day, Cindy


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your shawl is very nice


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks, it really is time consuming to write out a pattern!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely shawl. The colors are so bright and the pattern interesting. Thanks.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful thank you!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

The additional of the yarn over flowers makes this one stand out from similar patterns, and I think it's a huge improvement. I won't be making the others, I'll be making this one. Thank you so much from one who does not design patterns to one who does!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Real pretty; thanks for the pattern.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. You are doing a great job writing the patterns. Keep up the good work!


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Glorious!!! Love the colors!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice shawl and your choice of colours are really great. Thanks for sharing your pattern. This is one I will have to knit. :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your shawl, thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, it is very pretty


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you looks delicious & refreshing! Have bookmarked. What size needles did you use? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting your pattern for the Citrus Shawl! I love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

Need needle size and width from point to point across the top. Thanks so much . . Jo


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Jodie78 said:


> Need needle size and width from point to point across the top. Thanks so much . . Jo


I used size 8 needles. The finished width was around 72". It was difficult to measure because of the nature of the cotton yarn.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Wonderful design and beautiful colours.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Very impressive! Thank YOU!


----------



## joisamermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

thank you a beautiful shawl


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Love the colors you used. Have saved it in my to do file. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

So I can make it bigger by continuing to add the rows? Has anyone done it in fingering & added extra rows to make it large. Thanks--what a gorgeous pattern. I looked through a zillion shawls on Ravelry & still came back to this one.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> The colours you used, Cathy, are so yummy. Thanks for sharing your lovely design. It is saved for future knitting.


Agree...stunning colors AND pattern!! Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## daisy1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've started the Citrus Shawl and the pattern for the eyelet doesn't seem to work out. Are the yarn overs correct on the pattern?


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

daisy1 said:


> I've started the Citrus Shawl and the pattern for the eyelet doesn't seem to work out. Are the yarn overs correct on the pattern?


Yes, others have successfully used this pattern so it is correct. Send me a PM if I can help!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very pretty-- great colors-- nice use of design. Wish it was crescent or half-circle because I don't wear triangles. Fast trip to bathroom that ended in a wet tail cured me of triangles!


Oh, no! How embarrassing!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very pretty-- great colors-- nice use of design. Wish it was crescent or half-circle because I don't wear triangles. Fast trip to bathroom that ended in a wet tail cured me of triangles!


Isn't there a half-circle shawl also named the Citrus Shawl?
Check Ravelry.com


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I've got this pattern printed & have lots of yarn gifted from a friend for it--all cool greens, blues, & purples. I will have to make up the color bands as I go because there isn't enough of each type to do it as the pattern calls for, but even without much "figuring" it should turn out beautiful.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Wandalea said:


> I've got this pattern printed & have lots of yarn gifted from a friend for it--all cool greens, blues, & purples. I will have to make up the color bands as I go because there isn't enough of each type to do it as the pattern calls for, but even without much "figuring" it should turn out beautiful.


Please post it on Ravelry! I can't wait to see it


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I will post it on Ravelry but it will be awhile because it's my next project after 2 humongous blankets for my sons. If only I could knit & crochet everything I wanted as fast as I wanted!


----------



## KCcandy (Nov 11, 2015)

it is so pretty!!!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That is gorgeous. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Purlywurly (Jan 5, 2016)

Lovely pattern, it will be ideal for a summer's evening. Thank you for the pattern.
Purlywurly


----------

